# Apple TV et YouTube qui saute....



## boums (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai une Apple TV 3 qui fonctionne très bien , mais il y a quelques jours en regardant YouTube , tout s'arrête et un message apparaît YouTube indisponible veuillez réessayer plus tard... Une fois je comprends, mais maintenant c'est à chaque connections sur YouTube la vidéo démarre et s'arrête et le message s'affiche
Connaissez vous ce "bug" ?
Que faut il faire Svp ?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

Non, ce n'est pas un but connu.
Un problème avec ta connexion, peut être ?
Tu es chez Free ?


----------



## boums (14 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse
Ma connection est bonne et je ne suis pas chez Free 
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que c'est de plus en plus frequent
Je n'ai pas le problème en même temps sur mon iMac et même sur mon iPhone 
Merci encore


----------



## ArseniK (18 Février 2015)

redémarre la ou réinitialise la 
en général moi ça règle mes problemes de connexion, ou de lecture de vidéos via l'iphone


----------

